# Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?



## JanHofmann (21. Juni 2008)

Ab welcher größe wurdet ihr einen Karpfen nicht mehr essen und werft ihn wieder ins Wasser??
Ich würde so ca. 15-20Pfd. sagen.
Was ist eure Meinung?


----------



## der Nachwuchs (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

hallo Jan...!!.. also 

ich würde sagen, dass es ganz auf das Gewässer an kommt, wie warm es in der lezten zeit war usw.
Aber ich nehme generel, wen ich dann mal auf karpfen fische, nur Karpfen bis ca. 60-70 cm mit!!.. 

mfg


----------



## Doc Plato (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*



der Nachwuchs schrieb:


> hallo Jan...!!.. also
> 
> ich würde sagen, dass es ganz auf das Gewässer an kommt, wie warm es in der lezten zeit war usw.
> Aber ich nehme generel, wen ich dann mal auf karpfen fische, nur Karpfen *bis ca. 60-70 cm* mit!!..
> ...




#6#6#6 Genauso handhabe ich es auch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Als Koch auch mal was dazu:
Essen kann man Karpfen jeder Größe (ist bei Fischen eigentlich grundsätzlich so).
Wichtiger als die Größe ist das Wasser, aus dem die Fische stammen.
Ein Karpfen aus einem Fließgewässer schmeckt ganz anders als aus einem stehenden (mir ist der Fließwasserkarpfen lieber, andere mögen halt den Seekarpfen lieber..).

Wir haben schon mal aus Karpfen mit mehr als 20 Kilo Karpfenschinken gemacht (einlegen und dann kalt räuchern). Ist echt erstklassig.

Filetiert und verarbeitet habe ich schon Karpfen bis über 15 Kilo - kein Problem.


----------



## Dimi (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als Koch auch mal was dazu:
> Essen kann man Karpfen jeder Größe (ist bei Fischen eigentlich grundsätzlich so).
> Wichtiger als die Größe ist das Wasser, aus dem die Fische stammen.
> Ein Karpfen aus einem Fließgewässer schmeckt ganz anders als aus einem stehenden (mir ist der Fließwasserkarpfen lieber, andere mögen halt den Seekarpfen lieber..).
> ...



 finde ich auch so, allerdings würde ich von einem Seekarpfen immer die Haut abzien. Und für mich ist ein Fisch in dieser gröse  nur zum Braten oder zum räuchern geeignet. Kochen, dunsten, besonders in Folie grillen würde ich lassen.


----------



## Manni@rotauge (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

naja bei karpfen ist bei mir immer c&r  ..ich find die im wasser am besten .....

abe rnormaler wiese ist die größe&alter ja egal


----------



## stalker1990 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

bis 10 pfund schmecken sie gut!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Falsch, siehe oben...


----------



## netzeflicker (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Ich nehme immer Forelle, da kann ich den Karpfen egal wie groß er auch sein mag wieder zurück setzen.
Allzeit Petri Heil


----------



## JerkerHH (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

ich hol mir schon mal ne tüte chips...  

C&R !!!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Ich mag die Muffmolche in keiner Größe.#d

Gruß

Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

meiner meinung nach bis 50 cm ok. der rest zurück#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Ich habe vor kurzem einen Monsterkarpfen als ungarische Fischsuppe aufgetischt bekommen ... phantastisch #h ..

vll. fehlt es einigen nur an der nötigen Kreativität und dem Wissen, dass man Fisch in allen Größen vielfältigst !! erstklassig zubereiten kann.


----------



## gringo92 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor kurzem einen Monsterkarpfen als ungarische Fischsuppe aufgetischt bekommen ... phantastisch #h ..
> 
> vll. fehlt es einigen nur an der nötigen Kreativität und dem Wissen, dass man Fisch in allen Größen vielfältigst !! erstklassig zubereiten kann.



vieleicht hat man aber auch nicht genug platz für einen 30pfünder in der kühltruhe  
ich kann aber nicht bewerten wie ein karpfen schmeckt weil ich es noch nie probiert habe (werde ich warscheinlich auch nie tun) allerdings schmecken doch forellen sicherlich besser als so ein moosrücken ?!!!


----------



## Quappenjäger (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*



gringo92 schrieb:


> vieleicht hat man aber auch nicht genug platz für einen 30pfünder in der kühltruhe
> ich kann aber nicht bewerten wie ein karpfen schmeckt weil ich es noch nie probiert habe (werde ich warscheinlich auch nie tun) allerdings schmecken doch forellen sicherlich besser als so ein moosrücken ?!!!


 
ich finde auch das ne geräucherte forelle besser schmeckt!
vor allem ist bei 3 personen ein 15 kg fisch ein wenig viel.
auserdem habe ich mir ein persönliches schonmaß von 30 kg gesetzt :q ( in unseren teichen liegt der rekord bei 18 kg )bis dahin darf jeder weiterschwimmen#6


----------



## N_S Dakota (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Der MUFFMOLCH schmeckt generell !!! Fisch verhält sich ahnlich zum Fleisch 
umso jünger desto zarter siehe - Kalb, Rind - 

Das einzige was den Karpfen im Geschmack abträglich angereicht sein kann ist 
das aufkommen von BLAUALGEN. Daher empfinden geschulte Gaumen den Flußkarpfen
als bekömmlicher. Da Blaualgen im Fließgewässer nicht in so starker Konzentration 
aufkommen wie in der Teichwirtschaft. 

Beschließend kann man nur sagen das Alter und Fettgehalt die Möglichkeiten der Zubereitung aufzeigen und man dort Kulinarisch sein Höchstmaß findet ! 

Jeder Fisch hat sein Rezept, du mußt es nur finden !


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*



> Jeder Fisch hat sein Rezept, du mußt es nur finden !


Mindestens eines!
Zufügen sollte man noch: 
Je nach Größe können das für die gleiche Fischart auch unterschiedliche Rezepte sein..

Und ob man Forellen oder Karpfen lieber mag ist schlicht Geschmackssache...


----------



## Karpfencrack (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

in schlammigen gewässern nehme ich  sie bis höchstens 5pfund mit
und in klaren bis 10

wobei ich selber nur raubfische esse oder ganz magere karpfen


----------



## Angelmati (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

moin

mir schmecken flusskarpfen am besten..
Hatte mal nen 20 pfünder aus der elbe (Hamburg)... so einen karpfen hab ich noch nie gegessen..sehr lecker ..sein fleisch war rötlich..


----------



## N_S Dakota (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Die Rötliche Färbung ist begründet in der Futteraufnahme.
Die Elbe mit ihren Brackwasserzonen, bietet dem Karpfen
jede Menge Kleinkrebs zur Nahrung. Ähnliche Einfärbung 
durch die Aufnahme von Kleinkrebsen findet sich sehr 
deutlich beim Flamingo !

Ansich ein Vogel in weißem Gefieder jedoch durch 
die Unmengen an Kleinkrebsen die er zu sich nimmt 
färbt sich bei ihm sogar das Gefieder Rötlich ein !


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*



gringo92 schrieb:


> ...allerdings schmecken doch forellen sicherlich besser als so ein moosrücken ?!!!


 


Quappenjäger schrieb:


> ich finde auch das ne geräucherte forelle besser schmeckt!


 ...

mir schmeckt heute mein Radi mit einem Radler noch viel besser als eine Forelle, aber die Frage des Threads ist nicht was besser schmeckt als ein Karpfen, sondern:



JanHofmann schrieb:


> Ab welcher größe wurdet ihr einen Karpfen nicht mehr essen ... ??


 
... aber mir scheint erneut, dass viele Antworten hier mangels geschmacklicher Erfahrung nicht themenbezogen sind.


----------



## Teimo (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Die sache mit den Blaualgen hab ich schon öfters gehört. Wie erkenn ich denn ob ein Gewässerr einen hohen Blaualgen anteil hat? 
Gibts eigentlich nen geschmacklichen Unterschied zwischen Spiegel und Wild(Schuppen)karpfen? Wie macht sich ein Graßkarpfen auf dem Teller?
Gruß 
Timo


----------



## Flasher (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

@ _*Thomas9904

*_Wie würdest du denn empfehlen einen großen Karpfen (ab 15 Pfund) zuzubereiten?
Ich nehme grundsätzlich jeden Karpfen mit der das Schonmaß überschritten hat.Und erst recht die großen Karpfen, weil die meiner Meinung nach aus dem Gewässer rausgehören um das Nahrungsangebot für die kleinen Karpfen zu vergrößeren.

Bisher filitiere ich eigentlich die Karpfen nur und paniere sie anschließend. Da kann man auch einen 15 Pfünder essen. Aber ich bin auch für weitere Tipps dankbar!

Schöne Grüße,

Flasher

P.S.: Auf Karpfen Blau stehe ich nicht so.


----------



## Thecatfisch (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Mein Vater sagt immer,solange sie inne Haushaltsübliche Pfanne passen,isser richtig.Heist also so en Karpfen von 2-3kg ist okey^^Habe selbst aber auch schon einen 10kg Karpfen probiert.

Wie schon gesagt es kommt aufs Gewässer an!Ist auch nicht schön für den Fisch egal welcher Art Tage lang gewässert zu werden(wenn es denn so heist).

PS:das Posting von Flasher ist Unsinn,gerade die Großen sollten schonend Zurückgesetzt werden!!!


----------



## Feedermaik (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Den besten Karpfen meines Lebens verspeiste ich im Beisein meiner Freunde Heiligabend 1996. Er wog ca. 16 pfd.
Zubereitet auf einem Gemüsebett und reichlich Schwarzbier in der Röhre war dieses Tier nicht zu toppen!!!
Er stammte allerdings aus einem kristallklarem See in M.P. (und dann noch im Winter..)

...also testen...

lg


----------



## Petterson (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als Koch auch mal was dazu:
> klare Worte vom Fachmann! Der Rest der Diskussion bewegt sich zwischen Geschmacksache und Glaubensbekenntnis... Aber wie JerkerHH schon bemerkt hat: Chips raus und abwarten, ob der Trööt zur C&R-Plattform mutiert


----------



## Gunnar. (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Moin,
Da meine Familie sehr gern Karpfen isst , kommt auch regelmäßig welcher auf'm Tisch. Im laufe der Jahre hat sich bei uns herausgestellt , je größer desto besser.
Ansonsten mach ich die Größe der Entnahme abhängig von der Anzahl der Personen am geplanten Essen.
Aber generell stimm ich Thomas zu: *Essen kann man ihn , entsprechend zubereitet , in allen Größen.* Alles andere bestimmt der pers. Geschmack.


----------



## Drag (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Also ich hab mal einen wildkarpfen von etwa 60 cm auf dem grill gehabt.
War damals das erste mal das ich einen probiert habe und muss sagen der ist mir viel zu fettig.
Vielleicht lags auch daran,weil er gegrillt wurde und nicht gebraten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Oder dass die Haut nicht abgezogen war...


----------



## Gunnar. (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Moin,

Haut abziehen , hab ich noch nie gemacht. Gerade in der Brat-Back -Koch-Variante würden meine Leute an meiner Gastfreundlichkeit bzw Zuneigung zweifeln sollte ich ihnen ein Fisch ohne Haut vorsetzen.
Aber gut seid dem ich hier lesen mußte das manche Leute Schleie schuppen und Aalen die Haut abziehen wundert mich garnichts mehr.


----------



## j4ni (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Moin,
letztlich ist Geschmack ja irgendwie aeh nunja geschmackssache  Spannender finde ich, dass allen Chips raus etc rufen zum trotz die c+r rufe, Debatten, Glaubenskriege ausbleiben,was wieder einmal zeigt, dass Karpfenangler die besseren Menschen sind


----------



## tarpoon (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

mir persöhnlich ist das fleisch des karpfens zu weich. ich steh da mehr auf forellen und andere raubfische. das gerade das fleisch größerer karpfen fester(besser) sein soll habe ich aber auch schon gehört.


----------



## Gunnar. (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Mahlzeit,


> das gerade das fleisch größerer Karpfen fester(besser) sein soll habe ich aber auch schon gehört.


Kann ich als Vielkarpfenesser absolut bestätigen!!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Die häufig als "einzig verwertbarer Karpfen" deklarierten Satzkarpfen (3-Pfund-Klasse) hat sogar vielfach den Nachteil, eher fettig zu sein. Denn oftmals stammen diese Fische aus Hälterungen in denen sie zwar viel Futter, aber nur wenig Bewegung haben - da neigt jeder Organismus zu erhöhtem Fettansatz.

Sicher gibt´s auch hier große Unterschiede - und doch ist der etwas größere Karpfen meist deutlich schmackhafter und fester im Fleisch.


Ein weiteres prima Rezept gerade auch für große Karpfen:

*Karpfenpommes*
Karpfen filetieren, in fingerdicke Streifen schneiden, in gewürzter Panade (einfaches Rezept: Paniermehl und Maridor/Fondor etwa 18:1 mischen) wenden und dann in heißem Fett ausbacken (fritieren).
Der Hit auch auf jedem Kindergeburtstag, wie ich erst kürzlich erleben durfte! #6


----------



## N_S Dakota (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

@ Foolishfarmer 

das ist eine Sache an der ich ebenfalls Freude empfinden könnte. 
Mann selbst neigt ja eher dazu im Herzen der Familie mit aufwendigen 
Zubereitungsarten zu Trumpfen. Man verzieht sich über Stunden in die 
Küche und erklärt alles zum Sperrgebiet. 

Aber Fingerfood alá Karpfenstripes ( Karpfenstreifen ) klingt einfach und lecker 

Danke für den TIP !!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*



> Haut abziehen , hab ich noch nie gemacht


Ist aber gerade oft bei fettreichen Fischen sinnvoll, da das meiste Fett driekt an/unter der Haut sitzt.
Beileibe nicht immer/überall, aber gerade z. B. auch bei Karpfen.

Und wenn wir schon dabei sind:
Das an der Hautseite entlang der Seitenlinie befindliche dunkle Fleisch kann man auch wegschneiden, schmeckt oft auch fettig/tranig (aber dazu MUSS man dann vorher die Haut abziehen ;-)))))


----------



## Gunnar. (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*



> (aber dazu MUSS man dann vorher die Haut abziehen ;-)))))


 
Neeeeeeeeeee Thomas,
Ich werd micht hüten. Wenn die ihre Haut nicht bekommen..............und wenn se noch so fett werden ,  ich werd doch nicht den Familienfrieden auf's Spiel setzen.


----------



## schrauber78 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> ich finde auch das ne geräucherte forelle besser schmeckt!
> Geschmackssache
> 
> vor allem ist bei 3 personen ein 15 kg fisch ein wenig viel.


 Wofür gibt es denn Messer? Man kann Fische auch in mehrere Portinen zerteilen, aber egal...

Ich finde grosse Karpfen schmecken genau so gut wie kleine, wenn man sie nur richtig zubereitet. Ob als Steak geräuchert, gebraten, gebacken, unter der Salzkruste, paniert, fritiert oder wie auch immer...

@Gunnar und Thomas Man kann die Haut auch dran lassen. Wenn man sie einschneidet (ähnlich wie beim Krustenbraten)


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Also meine Chips schmecken...sind von Aldi


----------



## BöhserZwerg (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

wieso meinen manche denn dass sie ab ca 10 Pfund nicht mehr schmecken???????


----------



## Gunnar. (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Entweder haben sie entsprechende Erfahrungen gemacht oder sie  haben noch nie einen großen Fisch selber gefangen bzw. gegessen und plappern so erstmal alles mögliche nach.


----------



## knorken-bert (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

catch and release
schlimm so ein schönes altes tier bzw insgesamt den karpfen zuu essen
jeden fisch könnt ihr essen aber keinen schönen carp
:r


----------



## gringo92 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

es wäre mal interessant zu wissen ob ein karpfen der sich ein leben lang von fisch boilies ernährt anders schmeckt als ein karpfen der sich ein leben lang von frucht boilies ernährt..
gibt es irgendwelche untersuchunen von wissenschaftlern oder vermutungen eurer seits ?


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Ich sehe das ( aus eigener Erfahrung ) wie Thomas 9904.
Ein Karpfen mit weit über 10 kg aus einem Fließwasser und dazu noch filetiert ( raus aus der Haut ) schmeckt prima.


----------



## Fischpaule (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*



gringo92 schrieb:


> es wäre mal interessant zu wissen ob ein karpfen der sich ein leben lang von fisch boilies ernährt anders schmeckt als ein karpfen der sich ein leben lang von frucht boilies ernährt..
> gibt es irgendwelche untersuchunen von wissenschaftlern oder vermutungen eurer seits ?




...das wäre fernab von jeder Realität, da Boilies und auch jegliches andere Material zum anfüttern und zum fangen nur Gelegenheitsnahrung ist.

#h


----------



## gringo92 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> ...das wäre fernab von jeder Realität, da Boilies und auch jegliches andere Material zum anfüttern und zum fangen nur Gelegenheitsnahrung ist.
> 
> #h



ich denke das bei überfischten seen (cassien ?) boilies schon einen großteil der nahrung für karpfen da stellt ...
außerdem könnte es ja sein das es wissenschaftler gibt die dies herausfinden wollen und karpfen ein lebenlang mit boilies füttern ...


----------



## Fischpaule (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*



gringo92 schrieb:


> ich denke das bei überfischten seen (cassien ?) boilies schon einen großteil der nahrung für karpfen da stellt ...
> außerdem könnte es ja sein das es wissenschaftler gibt die dies herausfinden wollen und karpfen ein lebenlang mit boilies füttern ...




gerade im Cassien wohl nicht, der ist 600ha groß - aber das wird jetzt zu sehr OT, ich schreib dir ne PN...

#h


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

also ich nehem beim Kaprfenangeln keine Fische mit.. Höchstens wenn mal unbedingt einer gewünscht wird... doch dann auch zwischen 55 und 65 cm...
Mit Leuten die 20 Pfünder und höher hier ind er Region mitnehmen, kann ich mich meistens nicht anfreunden... denn diese Fische kommen nicht so sehr oft vor... also ich sag mal so hier gibt es zwar shcon große Fische doch das recht vereinzelt...und wenn ich dann von welchen höre, dass er 2 20 Pfünder und 2 größere in einer Nacht mitgenommen hat, dann steht mir das Wasser auch bis zum Hals....

bis zu welcher Größe Karpfen shcmecken kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen...


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*



Karpfenbeschwörer schrieb:


> also ich nehem beim Kaprfenangeln keine Fische mit.. Höchstens wenn mal unbedingt einer gewünscht wird... doch dann auch zwischen 55 und 65 cm...
> Mit Leuten die 20 Pfünder und höher hier ind er Region mitnehmen, kann ich mich meistens nicht anfreunden... denn diese Fische kommen nicht so sehr oft vor... also ich sag mal so hier gibt es zwar shcon große Fische doch das recht vereinzelt...und *wenn ich dann von welchen höre, dass er 2 20 Pfünder und 2 größere in einer Nacht mitgenommen hat, dann steht mir das Wasser auch bis zum Hals....*
> 
> *bis zu welcher Größe Karpfen shcmecken kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen*...


 
beeindruckend, wie qualifiziert auf die Ausgangsfrage geantwortet wurde |uhoh:


----------



## Pinn (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Einen 25-Pfünder habe ich mal in Kottletts zerlegt, die Teile über Nacht in Lake eingelegt und dann heiß geräuchert. Hat geschmeckt und kam auch ganz gut an bei meinen Gästen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Petterson (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Also mein schmackhaftester Karpfen war auch zugleich mein größter; der hatte ganz dunkles Fleisch, fast schon einem Rindsfilet ähnlich. Habe ihn allerdings auch intuitiv gehäutet (mach ich normalerweise nicht). Würde ganz allgemein auch sagen, dass es weniger auf die Größe ankommt, als mehr auf das Gewässer (stehend/fließend, Temperatur, Algenvorkommen etc.). Immerhin kann man an meinem "Hausgewässer" (langsam dahinfließend) die Karpfen gleich welcher Größe bis etwa Mitte Mai und dann wieder ab ca September gut essen. Schmecken dann richtig gut, während sie in den Sommermonaten gefangen manchmal -nicht immer- wie Mooskissen schmecken. Diesen unangenehmen Geschmack hatte ich bei Karpfen, die ich im Frühjahr oder späteren Herbst gefangen habe, noch nie!


----------



## Rxbinhx (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Ich habe meinen ersten Karpfen (12,8kg) mitgenommen und ihn zusammen mit meiner Familie und Freunden gegessen.
Keinem von uns hat er geschmeckt. Aber vielleicht lag es ja an der Zubereitung.

Auf jeden Fall werde ich so schnell keinen Karpfen mehr entnehmen (außer vielleicht ein Kleiner zu Weihnachten, aber das dauert ja noch ne Weile) !

mfg


----------



## peitscher (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

ca 5kg


----------



## frummel (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

hallo..karpfen sind heilig...


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*



frummel schrieb:


> hallo..karpfen sind heilig...


 

aber RÖCHTICH :vik:#6


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Da fällt mir doch spontan die Bemerkung von Toni ein:


> beeindruckend, wie qualifiziert auf die Ausgangsfrage geantwortet wurde |uhoh:


Wenn man nüscht zu Thema beitragen kann , einfach mal ........................


----------



## duck_68 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Da fällt mir doch spontan die Bemerkung von Toni ein:
> 
> Wenn man nüscht zu Thema beitragen kann , einfach mal ........................



stimmt... und wie denkst du darüber....:q:q


Back to topic

Kommt auf das Gewässer an, aus dem ich einen Karpfen entnehmen würde, ist ein schlammiger See, schmecken z.T. schon die 6 Pfünder nicht mehr, ist es eine klare Kiesgrube "moselt" auch ein 20er nicht stark. Mir persönlich schmeckt aber kein Karpfen, also werden wenn überhaupt, nur mal kleinere für Freunde entnommen.

Martin


----------



## Malte (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*



frummel schrieb:


> hallo..karpfen sind heilig...


Na und!

 Kühe werde auch geschlachtet


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*



Dimi schrieb:


> finde ich auch so, allerdings würde ich von einem Seekarpfen immer die Haut abzien. Und für mich ist ein Fisch in dieser gröse  nur zum Braten oder zum räuchern geeignet. Kochen, dunsten, besonders in Folie grillen würde ich lassen.


Also ich finde Karpfen sehr arbeitsintensiv , viele andere ja auch.
Ist ein dickes stabiles Viech, und man muß alles was modern kann abziehen und runter bekommen. Von daher schwierig, und je modriger das Wasser, umso mehr Aufwand ist es den Geschmack zu bereinigen, wässern, einlegen. Für mich ein sehr schlechter Speisefisch.
Man kann ihn essen, aber man muss es nicht. Bei Auswahl würde ich Karpfen lieber zurücksetzen und mir was anderes mitnehmen, selbst Brassen und Rotaugen lassen sich einfacher verarbeiten und schmecken bei den passenden Rezepten auch gut. Prinzipiell geht wie schon geschrieben die Verarbeitung großer Karpfen, aber es muß wirklich nicht sein, wenn man nicht gerade am Verhungern ist


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Hi Martin,


> und wie denkst du darüber....:q:q


Toll , von dir wollt ich die Frage nich hören. Nu kann ich mir die Antwort sparen.

Zum Thema,

Wenn man das Gewässer und die Zubereitung berücksichtigt kann man prinzipel alle Größen essen. Alles andere ist ne Sache der pers. Vorliebe.Und diese muß nicht zwingend objektiv sein..................


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Hi Dent,


> Ist ein dickes stabiles Viech, und man muß alles was modern kann abziehen und runter bekommen. Von daher schwierig, und je modriger das Wasser, umso mehr Aufwand ist es den Geschmack zu bereinigen, wässern, einlegen. Für mich ein sehr schlechter Speisefisch.


Aber nicht vergessen das es auch Gewässer gibt wo dieser Aufwand nicht von nöten ist.Und dann ist der Karpfen ein sehr guter Speisefisch........... Für mich...........


----------



## karpfen-freak (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

also ich nehme nur karpfen bis 45cm mit aber das ligt an dem wasser in dem see das ist nämlich sehr modrig


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Mahlzeit,

45cm?? Das wär hier knapp über Mindestmaß. Gibts denn bei euch soviel davon das sich die Entnahme der Kleinkarpfen nicht negativ auf dem Bestand auswirkt?


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*



Malte schrieb:


> Na und!
> 
> Kühe werde auch geschlachtet


 
Sind aber nicht heilig #q


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Sind aber nicht heilig #q




#hDann unterhalt dich mal mit nem Inder!!!:q



Kaltgeräucherter Karpfenschinken ist eine Delikatesse! 

Je größer das Wasserschwein, desto besser.:k


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*



> Kaltgeräucherter Karpfenschinken ist eine Delikatesse!


Das werden die jungen Leute nich kennen,die stehen mehr auf Forelle vierkant......


----------



## AlexS. (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Also wir haben aus einem kleinen, recht schnell fließenden Fluß KArpfen bis 23 Pfd. entnommen und gegessen (1-3 Stk./Jahr, bei einem recht großen Bestand, das macht gaarnix). Hervorragende Qualität, filetiert und gedünstet, mit Weißwein-Kapern-Zitronensauce, ein Gedicht!!

Die hatten richtig rotes Fleisch, sah fast aus wie Rindfleisch. Und von penetrantem Moddergeschmack keine Spur. Ich denke es kommt wirklich sehr auf das Gewässer an, wir hatten auch schon Weiherkarpfen von 6-7 Pfund die haben wirklich gest****, egal bei welcher Zubereitungsart.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## marcus7 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

So ein hohler Provokations-Thread...

mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.

Ist genau dasselbe als wenn ich jetzt in irgendeinem "Hunde-Liebhaber-Forum" die Frage Stelle "bis zu welchem Alter/Größe kann ich Hunde essen?"

so ein Unfug


----------



## WickedWalleye (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Ist genau dasselbe als wenn ich jetzt in irgendeinem "Hunde-Liebhaber-Forum" die Frage Stelle "bis zu welchem Alter/Größe kann ich Hunde essen?"



Nagelst du deinem Hund einen Haken ins Maul?

Gehst du mit deinen Karpfen Gassi?

/SCNR


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Hallo Marcus,

Unfug ist es Fragen und Probleme anderer als Unfug zu bezeichnen. 
Kann aber gut sein das du noch nicht lange genug (auf karpfen) angelst um zu wissen das dieses Problem viele Angler beschäftigt und daher auch die Meinungen auseinander gehen.
Zumal , wenn dir das Thema nicht gefällt , *du mußt hier weder lesen noch schreiben.* Und wenn du ein Problem mit dieser Thematik hier hast , *äußer bitte deinen Unmut in einem eigenen Thread.*


----------



## marcus7 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Das hat mit Unmut nichts zu tun.

Ich würde mal eher behaupten das Eure Diskussion in DIESEM Bereich des Forums total fehl am Platze ist und in den Teilbereich "Angeln allgemein" gehört.

Das ist ja schon mehr als penetrant wie hier unter dem Bereich Karpfenangeln ständig das Schlachten von Großkarpfen etc. behandelt wird.

Dass ist genau dasselbe als wenn ich euch andauernd unter die Nase reiben würde wie ich und andere Personen etwas 
  x-beliebiges, was Euch wichtig ist töte/zerstöre oder wie auch immer.

Jede "Gruppe" Angler har in dem Board "ihren" Bereich und es kann ja wohl nicht so schwer sein, wenn man (wie in eurem Falle) diese art der Fischerei nicht ausübt, einfach mal die Finger dort herauszuhalten.

Aber hier in diesem Board scheint es ja gang und gäbe zu sein passionierte Karpfenfischer zu verhöhnen, zu beliedigen und zu provozieren.Das habe ich mittlerweile schon begriffen

Ist ja auch äußerst belustigend für euch. 

Große Sache


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Nu bleibt mal alle ruhig-----

Und jetzt mal kurz OT zur Erklärung, scheint hier (leider) nötig zu sein:



> Ich würde mal eher behaupten das Eure Diskussion in DIESEM Bereich des Forums total fehl am Platze ist und in den Teilbereich "Angeln allgemein" gehört.


Da ist er in diesem Forum hier genau richtig. Wenn er wissen will, wie große *Karpfen* man verwerten kann, ist es nur logisch das im *Karpfen*forum zu tun..



> Das ist ja schon mehr als penetrant wie hier unter dem Bereich Karpfenangeln ständig das Schlachten von Großkarpfen etc. behandelt wird.


Ein Karpfen ist nichts anderes oder Besseres als jeder andere Fisch auch. 



> Jede "Gruppe" Angler har in dem Board "ihren" Bereich und es kann ja wohl nicht so schwer sein, wenn man (wie in eurem Falle) diese art der Fischerei nicht ausübt, einfach mal die Finger dort herauszuhalten.


Das Karpfenforum hier im Anglerboard ist definitiv nicht nur für "releasende "carphunter"", sondern für alle Arten von Anglern die sich für Karpfen interessieren und auch für solche die Karpfen gerne essen.



> Aber hier in diesem Board scheint es ja gang und gäbe zu sein passionierte Karpfenfischer zu verhöhnen, zu beliedigen und zu provozieren.


Dann würde genauso eingeschritten werden, wie bei allen anderen auch..

Also bitte alle wieder etwas runterkommen!!
Danke

OT aus...


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Das hat mit Unmut nichts zu tun.
> 
> Ich würde mal eher behaupten das Eure Diskussion in DIESEM Bereich des Forums total fehl am Platze ist und in den Teilbereich "Angeln allgemein" gehört.
> 
> ...


 

Erstmal ist hier keiner verhöhnt oder beleidigt worden, es sei denn ich hätte was übersehen. Provozierend ist bisher nur Dein posting.

Karpfen sind Fische wie Forellen, Zander, Hechte und alle anderen auch. Und natürlich kann man sie essen. Die Frage ist hier im Karpfenforum auch ganz bestimmt an der richtigen Stelle, denn wer sollte das besser beurteilen können als Karpfenangler.

Natürlich gibt es Angler, die Ihren Zielfisch als heilige Kuh ansehen, die nicht gegessen werden darf. Aber es gibt eben auch andere, und das Board ist für alle da. Wenn sich jemand bei bestimmten Diskussionen unwohl fühlt, so soll er einfach nicht mitlesen. Fertig.

Das so ein Thread ein gewisses Konfliktpotential hat, ist auch klar. Dennoch tue ich Dir nicht den Gefallen, den Thread zu schließen. Denn das ist es, was Du mit Deinem posting offenbar bezweckst. 

Die Diskussion ist bisher weitgehend sauber und ordentlich geführt worden. *Damit das auch so bleibt, wird jedes Moralposting ab sofort mit einer Verwarnung versehen und selbstverständlich gelöscht.*

Damit es auch jeder versteht, die Frage ist nicht ob man Karpfen essen soll oder darf, sondern ob die Größe eine geschmackliche Rolle spielt.

Nachtrag

Hoppla, Thomas. Das nenn ich mal ne Überschneidung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Na Ralle, war ich ein kleines bisschen schneller....
;-)))))


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Marcus , ganz ehrlich , eine richtig interessante Ansicht die du da äußerst. Da ich aber ungern hier noch weiter ot werden möchte solltest du vieleicht wirklich überlegen dazu einen Thread aufzumachen. Dort würde ich gern meine Sicht der Dinge darlegen. Hier würde das jetz zu weit führen,.......

Ps. seh grade Thomas war schneller ,,,,,,,,,,,,, dann hat sich das wohl erledigt....


----------



## powermike1977 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

ich finds einen erstaunlich ruhigen thread - hatte beim thema mehr stress erwartet. bin efreut dass es auch so geht! hat sich wohl doch endlich was getan!


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Faa-halk 



:q:q


----------



## yamo (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Jetzt muss ich auch mal zu Wort melden. Wirklich erstaunlich, dass es hier so gesittet und tolerant zugeht (mit kleinen Ausnahmen). 
Meine Erfahrungen mit Moorkarpfen:
Bei sehr moorigen Gewässern lassen sich Karpfen bis max. 8pf. noch normal zubereitet genießen. Alles darüber wird schon schwierig. Da ich jetzt einen (selbstgebauten) Räucherofen besitze, habe ich größere von 15-20pf. abgeräuchert. Aus dem selben Gewässer. 
Ich kann es nicht empfehlen, wenn man kein ausgesprochener Fischliebhaber ist 
Es bleibt ein mooriger Nachgeschmack. Allerdings vergaß ich, die fetthaltigen Teile vorher zu entfernen.

Für mich persönlich wandert alles ab 15pf. wieder zurück in den See, ob moorig oder klar. Man darf dem Gewässer nur das entnehmen, was man verwerten kann.


Habe fertig


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn er wissen will, wie große *Karpfen* man verwerten kann, ist es nur logisch das im *Karpfen*forum zu tun...


So ganz prinzipiell und tehoretisch könnte die Diskussion hier aber auch ins "Fischzubereitungs"-Forum.  :q


----------



## Dart (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> So ganz prinzipiell und tehoretisch könnte die Diskussion hier aber auch ins "Fischzubereitungs"-Forum.  :q


Abba nicht doch, das ist doch die Würze, sonst könnte Ralf net den Falk wachrütteln|bla:
Hausgemachte Leckereien, oder nicht?|bigeyes
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Mahlzeit,

Oho , jetzt gehts ans Erbsen zählen. Da mach ich gleich mal mit.:q



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> So ganz prinzipiell und tehoretisch könnte die Diskussion hier aber auch ins "Fischzubereitungs"-Forum.  :q


 Aber praktisch gesehen gehts hier um die Größe , ab wann............Das "wie" ist nur ein Nebenkriegsschauplatz#h.


----------



## Tyrarachsa (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Ich glaube, bei der frage spielt die Psychologie eine große rolle.
Wenn mich jemand fragt, ob die mich im Kühlschrank noch gut ist, Fische ich daran und komme zu der Einschätzung, dass sie es nicht ist. Immer! 
Das liegt daran, dass ich auf bestimmte Gerüche besonders achte und ich sie darum auch rieche. Selbst wenn mir glaubhaft dargelegt wurde, dass die Milch noch vor fünf Minuten im Supermarkt stand, wird sie mir nicht mehr schmecken.

Beim Karpfen verhält es sich meines Erachtens oft ähnlich. Ständig hört man irgendwo Geschichten über moderig schmeckende Karpfen. Das setzt sich fest.

Der bislang einzige Fisch, den ich bislang gefangen habe, war ein Karpfen von 96 cm. Ich hatte vorher beide meinungen darüber gehört, ob man den noch essen kann, oder nicht. Mein plan war, es vorurteilsfrei zu versuchen. Das Ergebnis war positiv. Er schmeckt gut. Dennoch habe ich, das erste Stück noch recht widerwillig gegessen, als wenn meine Geschmacks nerven erst einige Zeit bräuchten, die negativen Geschichten zu überschreiben. 

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass selbst ein wohlschmeckender Karpfen vielen so schmeckt, wie sie es vorher erwarten. Ähnlich, wie es bei mir bei dem Beispiel mit der Milch ist


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Ab 50 Kilo nicht mehr essen! 
Da ist dann was faul mit den Genen


----------



## gdno (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Hallo zusammen,

wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt ist das alles eine Sache der richtigen Zubereitung......
Prinzipiell kann man schon sagen, dass der Karpfen einen eigenen, ganz speziellen, bisweilen kräftigen Geschmack hat den eben auch nicht jeder mag. Ich vergleiche das gerne mit Lamm oder Wild beim Fleisch, das mag auch nicht jeder....#c

Je nach Zubereitung kann man diesen Eigengeschmack betonen oder mildern/überdecken.
kleinere Karpfen aus Wildbeständen(Zucht/Satzkarpfen haben für mich generell eine deutlich moderige Note....) eignen sich hervorragend zum Blaukochen, pochieren, backen oder ähnlichem. 
Große Exemplare filetiere ich wie die meisten der Vorposter grundsätzlich. Als Zubereitung empfehle ich das bereits erwähnte Kalträuchern oder aber(mein Favorit :m) Grillen.
Die Rückenfilets der Großen Karpfen unterscheiden sich in Form und Farbe kaum von einem Rinderfilet und so schneide ich sie in ordentliche Medaillons und mariniere sie in einer kräftigen Gewürzlake aus:
Öl
Knoblauch
Paprika rosenscharf
Currypulver
Chili
Thymian
Zitronensaft und Abrieb
Schwarzer Pfeffer
Salz
süße Sojasoße(indonesische)
Die Medaillons mariniere ich darin etwa 2-3Stunden und grille sie dann quasi "medium"
Ein absoluter Gaumenschmaus den ich sogar schon "Nicht-Fischessern" erfolgreich andrehen konnte.
Ebenfalls sehr gut kann man diese Medaillons wie ein Pariser Pfeffersteak zubereiten.......

 Was die Größe angeht schließe ich mich vielen meiner Vorredner an, je größer desto besser.


----------



## Carsten_ (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Und so wurde ein 7 Jahre altes Thema wieder zum leben erweckt :m

 Nach euren Posts würde ich persönlich dort halt machen wo ich den Karpfen nicht mehr zum Auto bekomme bzw. in meiner Küche nicht mehr anständig verarbeiten kann oder die Kühltruhe aus alle Nähten platzt |rolleyes


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Ich freu mich dass der thread ausgegraben wurde, habe zweimal Karpfen gegessen - einmal blau (nicht meins) und einmal fränkische Art (ein Gedicht!) - die Zubereitungstipps sind sehr vielversprechend - falls ich mal einen zum Landgang überreden kann weiss ich wo ich gucken muss - dann heisst es scnr  (sorry could Not release)


----------



## phirania (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Und ewig grüßt der Karpfen....:q


----------



## Brachsenfan (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

ich esse Karpfen auch sehr gerne!
Ich hab mir die Grenze persönlich bei ca.15Kilo gesetzt.
Alles was kleiner ist, kann man meiner Erfahrung nach, aus den Gewässern in denen ich Karpfen fange, essen.
Allerdings kommt das teilweise wirklich sehr auf das Gewässer an!
Karpfen kann auf die verschiedensten Arten, wirklich sehr lecker zubereitet werden!!!!
Ich esse Karpfen mittlerweile heiß- und kaltgeräuchert, frittiert, gegrillt, gebacken und als Fischküchli!


----------



## Seele (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Ganz wichtig ist vor Allem die Boiliesorte mit denen er gefangen wurde. Habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit würzigen Boilies gemacht. Aber Vorsicht, später bei der Zubereitung nicht mehr mehr so viel dran geben. Auch Salz im Boilie macht sich stark im Fleischgeschmack bemerkbar. 
Ideal zum Weihnachtskarpfen passt auch Lebkuchengewürz. 

Bis allerhöchstens 10 Pfund kommt bei mir ein Karpfen mit, eher nur bis 6 Pfund. Allerdings nur wenn ich auf Kiesgrund fische. Schlecht sind Karpfen ja nicht, ein zwei mal im Jahr kann man das gut essen, nur regelmäßig sind mir andere Fische lieber.


----------



## thanatos (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Unter 7 Kg nehme ich keinen mit ,nach oben kenne ich da keine Grenze.
 Es ist ein Fisch -also Nahrungsmittel und kein Fotomodell oder sonstiges 
 Lustobjekt ,allerdings nehme ich im Jahr maximal zwei mit danach beangle ich sie nicht mehr.
 Als Fremdfische reproduzieren sie sich eh nicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*



Seele schrieb:


> Bis allerhöchstens 10 Pfund kommt bei mir ein Karpfen mit, eher nur bis 6 Pfund.



Ich entnehme pro Jahr nur max. 2 Karpfen zwischen 4-5 kg, der Rest ist kleiner. Große setze ich aber hinsichtlich meiner Lieblingszubereitungsart dieser Tierchen immer mit einem weinenden Auge zurück. Ich esse gern gebratene Filets, aber die Krönung sind bei Karpfen für mich gebeizte Filets, die danach kaltgeräuchert werden. Und das macht halt erst bei Filetstärken von Karpfen größer 4kg Sinn.

Bei Karpfen ab 7kg kommen da kulinarische Meisterwerke zustande, wenn man weiß, wie man das machen muss. Solche Karpfen entnehme ich aber nur, wenn die Großen im Gewässer überhand nehmen. Und das ist in Franken selten der Fall.


----------



## Revilo62 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*



thanatos schrieb:


> Unter 7 Kg nehme ich keinen mit ,nach oben kenne ich da keine Grenze.
> Es ist ein Fisch -also Nahrungsmittel und kein Fotomodell oder sonstiges
> Lustobjekt ,allerdings nehme ich im Jahr maximal zwei mit danach beangle ich sie nicht mehr.
> Als Fremdfische reproduzieren sie sich eh nicht.


 Da würde ich auch nur zwei Fische mitnehmen, bei dieser Minimalgröße, aber ...
da bist Du aber auf dem Holzweg, mein Bester, die Reproduktion der Karpfen ist nicht nur nachgewiesen, sondern findet beinahe jedes Jahr in unseren Gewässern statt, vielleicht in Deinem nicht, aber ich kenne keinen See oder Fluss in unserer Gegend, wo es ein Vorkommen gibt, in denen sie sich nicht reproduzieren.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Trollwut (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Ich präferiere kleine Karpfen, so bis ca. maximal 5kg.
Zum einen wegen der Fleischqualität, zum Anderen wegen der "Mitesser" am Tisch 

Habe allerdings wirklich ein Luxusproblem, Karpfen dieser Größe sind bei mir eine Rarität, der Durschnittskarpfen im See hat 7-8kg


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?*

Hallo,

ich gehe eh nur so 3-5 mal im Jahr auf Karpfen und dann gezielt auf 1,5 bis 2 Kilo Fische. Diese entsprechen genau der in Franken so beliebten Pfannengröße und einer reicht auch für 2 Personen reichlich aus.
ich habe aber bei einem Bekannten auch schon mal bei einem 10 Kilo Fisch mitgegessen, geschmacklich habe ich keinen großen Unterschied feststellen können. Aber die Machart war mir zu aufwändig, man muß den Fisch ja auch verwerten können.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

